

Colours in movie posters since 1914 - vijayp
http://www.vijayp.ca/blog/?p=214

======
SageRaven
Reminds me of one of the "extras" clips on a DVD season of _Star Trek: TNG_.
One of the special effects dudes said something like, "If you can't make it
cool, make it blue."

Maybe there is something inherently more likeable about the cooler hues than
the warmer ones, and the science of visual artistry has honed the practice
over time.

